# 33-pt Deerzilla



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Buck, dubbed 'Deerzilla,' could have record rack

No one is exactly sure how to count the number of tines, or antler points. In addition to the two main branches and 33 tines protruding from the deer's head, there also is a third antler with three or four tines and its own base, said Angi Bruce, wildlife supervisor for southwest Iowa and a sister-in-law of Smiley.

http://desmoinesregister.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20041231/NEWS08/412310361/1001/NEWS


----------

